# 2008 Power Max 6000 vs Power Shift



## blizzisu (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm in the market for a used snow blower to replace the Troy Bilt 2410 I just sold. Looking at two options. Both sellers are asking $500.

1. 2008 Toro Power Max 6000 26inch. Model 38610. I believe this is a 2 cycle Briggs motor?

2. Toro Power Shift 1028 28". I don't have info on the model or year, but the pictures look good and the owner says it runs perfectly.

I have a pretty big driveway that holds 12 cars so the 28" would be nice to have. The Power Shift seems to be the better performing model, but is more than likely 15+ years old. Which option would you all go with?

Thanks,
John


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH beyond a shadow of a doubt I would run with THE POWERSHIFT. on that 1. there was never a 2 cycle briggs ever put on a powermax.k:k:k:k:k:. even at 15 plus years the parts for THE POWERSHIFT are still made here in the land of TORO.


----------



## blizzisu (Oct 5, 2015)

Here are two pictures of the Power Shift. Any idea on the model year?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it would be from 1996- 2004. look down on the service panel for the serial number.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## blizzisu (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm going to stop by and take a look at it as soon as the seller responds. I'll let you know what I find out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

how much are they asking for it. from the pics it looks to have been well preserved.


----------



## blizzisu (Oct 5, 2015)

They are asking $500. Probably couldn't go wrong at that price?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

blizzisu said:


> They are asking $500. Probably couldn't go wrong at that price?


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH at this time of year. better get it. just remember *THIS. IF IT IS A POWERSHIFT I CAN FIX IT!!k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would go with powershift, and they actually did put r tek engines on powermaxs but only for a few years i think, very rare and hard to find


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> i would go with powershift, and they actually did put r tek engines on powermaxs but only for a few years i think, very rare and hard to find


 BRIGGS did not make those though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

blizzisu said:


> I'm going to stop by and take a look at it as soon as the seller responds. I'll let you know what I find out. Thanks for the help.


PM me with with your thoughts and findings on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## blizzisu (Oct 5, 2015)

Anything specific I should inspect on the Power Shift when I see it in person?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

blizzisu said:


> Anything specific I should inspect on the Power Shift when I see it in person?


 just make sure the wheels can come off the axles. but just from the pics it looks like it has not been used to much. where is it located.


----------



## blizzisu (Oct 5, 2015)

It's located in Central Iowa. Some years we can get quite a bit of snow. Others not so much. It doesn't get as much use as one in MN would... that's for sure!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

blizzisu said:


> It's located in Central Iowa. Some years we can get quite a bit of snow. Others not so much. It doesn't get as much use as one in MN would... that's for sure!


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IOWA is not the frozen tundra. *THAT'S 4 SURE.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I too would go with the powershift


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

43128 said:


> i would go with powershift, and they actually did put r tek engines on powermaxs but only for a few years i think, very rare and hard to find


toro 726tc if I remember right


----------



## blizzisu (Oct 5, 2015)

I bought the Power Shift 1028 tonight. It's a 38560 made in the year 2000. I haven't gone over everything with a fine tooth comb yet, but the first thing I noticed is that the engine surges. Hopefully, it's just a vacuum leak, or maybe it needs a new carb. Anyone have ideas on how to troubleshoot that easily? Maybe spray some WD40 to try and find an air/vacuum leak?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its almost never a vacuum leak on those tecumsehs it will probably be a clogged main jet just pull out the bowl nut and clean out the little holes. these tecumseh carbs are ultra sensitive to ethanol


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

those engines are known for doing that. *MAZEL TOV on that 1.*


----------



## blizzisu (Oct 5, 2015)

43128 said:


> its almost never a vacuum leak on those tecumsehs it will probably be a clogged main jet just pull out the bowl nut and clean out the little holes. these tecumseh carbs are ultra sensitive to ethanol


Dug into the carburetor tonight. At the start, the motor would only run with the choke fully closed. Even then, it was surging bad. I took the carb apart and cleaned out the main jet holes as well as the idle screw. That got things running really well with the choke fully open, and got rid of the surging.

The gasket for the float bowl is in really bad shape and expanded some when it got in contact with the carb cleaner. Ordered a new one off Amazon as I'm not sure where to find one locally. Good thing I'm an Amazon Prime member for the free shipping. 

The next thing I want to look at is the differential lock. The coupling, differential, and lock spring are very dirty. I want to get that cleaned up and working well to make sure it's working properly.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

blizzisu said:


> Dug into the carburetor tonight. At the start, the motor would only run with the choke fully closed. Even then, it was surging bad. I took the carb apart and cleaned out the main jet holes as well as the idle screw. That got things running really well with the choke fully open, and got rid of the surging.
> 
> The gasket for the float bowl is in really bad shape and expanded some when it got in contact with the carb cleaner. Ordered a new one off Amazon as I'm not sure where to find one locally. Good thing I'm an Amazon Prime member for the free shipping.
> 
> The next thing I want to look at is the differential lock. The coupling, differential, and lock spring are very dirty. I want to get that cleaned up and working well to make sure it's working properly.


 You got a diffy kit on that. clean it up. and grease the snot out of the collar


----------

